# Computer über Modem verbinden



## RJZ (4. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im Richtigen Forum, wenn nicht Entschuldigung.

Also ich möchte zwei Computer (beide Windows 2000) per Modem über die Telefonleitung verbinden
(so das zB. ein Computer auf Dateien des anderen zugreifen kann)
und keiner der beiden Computer soll dafür ins Internet müssen, wie geht das?


----------



## tobee (4. Juni 2006)

Einfach mit einem Crossover Kabel  die Computer verbinden.
Und dann den Standardgateway auf den Internetrechner legen.

Tobee


----------



## RJZ (4. Juni 2006)

Die beiden Computer stehen ein paar kilometer auseinander also kann ich kein Normales Netzwerk machen, deswegen Modems dass zB. ein Modem das andere Modem anruft oder so, aber wie?


----------



## tobee (4. Juni 2006)

Wenn du mit beiden *nicht* ins Internet möchtest und die Computer zu weit
weg sind für eine Netzwerk gibt es glaub ich keine Alternative zu den beiden 
genannten.

Tobee


----------



## RJZ (4. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss aber dass ein Modem ein anderes Anrufen kann und dass andere kann auch dann Abheben, gibt es irgendein Programm oder so dass so etwas kann?


----------



## wasted time (5. Juni 2006)

Vllt. hilft dir das: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VPN . Mal durchlesen und es als Ausgangsbasis für weitere Forschungen nehmen. Leider kann ich dir dazu auch nicht viel mehr sagen.


----------



## santange (8. Juni 2006)

Da gibt es viele Produkte, die das können.
Das bekannteste ist PC Anywehre von Symantec
Es gibt auch: CoSession, LapLink etc. etc. etc.

Mit allen diesen Programme kannst du via Modem analog oder ISDN eine Verbindung auf bauen mit CallBack wenn du willst. Computer Fernwarten und Datentransfer machen.

Ab Windows 2000 kannst du auch eine RAS Verbindung zwischen den zwei Rechner anlegen. Unter Netzwerkverbindungen kannst du dies einrichten. Auf dem einten konfiguriest du "Eingehende Verbindung akzeptieren" und auf dem anderen "In ein privates Netzwerk einwählen"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juni 2006)

VPN ist eine Verbindung ueber das Internet, das macht ja im Grunde das VPN aus. Da hier eine direkte Verbindung, ohne das Internet dazwischen genutzt werden soll ist wohl eher *RAS* das gesuchte Stichwort.
Bei Wikipedia gibt es natuerlich auch was dazu, ich empfehle die Lektuere des englischen Artikels da der deutsche Artikel doch sehr kurz ausfaellt. Trotzdem lassen sich auch dort die wesentlichen Informationen finden.


----------

